# Camso / Soucy comparion



## alryA

I'm sure you guys don't know that I have many, many years of experience using Camso and Soucy pods on both UTV's and ATV's.   All these hours of use and servicing them, gave me opinions of there respective quality.  If some of you guys have interest in these pods*, feel free to have a conversation about them here.  Maybe questions??


*the individual units are called pods.


----------



## m1west

perfect timing, Hi there I am currently installing set of Camso 4S UTV tracks on a Suzuki mini truck. It is posted in the ATV, UTV section. Any information regarding DO's and DONT's plus maintenance tips, set up and operation would be greatly appreciated. Marty


----------



## redsqwrl

in thirty words or less, are the assemblies i see for sale cheap at swap meets ( haydays , Iola , carlisle ect ) because the micro wear on each element of the assembly compounds to make them not track straight.
(mechanical)

I get the impression from the seller(s) that they put them on with a vision of conquering the offroad world, then find out that the PSI is pretty low, this is doubled by the leading edges digging downward...
( application )

I like the idea of pod tracks, but they are heavy on the tractor sized scale and I never see them on a UTV longer than 4-6 years. The mountain bike club strugggles in the park and are considering Pods, I told them with out lockers they would only be a marginal improvement over a large oversized balloon type aired down tires. am i off my mark?


----------



## alryA

Marty,  Sorry to say that I'm not a fan of Camso pods after years and years of use.  Problem is they make idlers with inexpensive bearings molded right into them.  Then they press them onto the pod frame idler studs so you need to buy a special tool to pull them.  Real pain in the butt!   Camso also says you should spray the bearings with grease since the bearing seals are so poor.   Idlers are in the $30+ range of cost.   I've meet the Casmo rep at shows and asked if they had switched to better bearings and "no" was his response.   Sorry that I don't know of any maintenance one can do and make them last longer.  The bearings are poor and of cosure have poor seals.

Sorry to be the bearer of the news.  Soucy makes them so they can be serviced and that why our pods are made by them..



m1west said:


> perfect timing, Hi there I am currently installing set of Camso 4S UTV tracks on a Suzuki mini truck. It is posted in the ATV, UTV section. Any information regarding DO's and DONT's plus maintenance tips, set up and operation would be greatly appreciated. Marty


----------



## alryA

Quality pods on a powerful atv is what I'd recommend to folks who do XC trails.     I've become a fan of Can-am and Soucy made products.    Having used the latest, greatest SWT Skandic, I can't recommend them either.



redsqwrl said:


> in thirty words or less, are the assemblies i see for sale cheap at swap meets ( haydays , Iola , carlisle ect ) because the micro wear on each element of the assembly compounds to make them not track straight.
> (mechanical)
> 
> I get the impression from the seller(s) that they put them on with a vision of conquering the offroad world, then find out that the PSI is pretty low, this is doubled by the leading edges digging downward...
> ( application )
> 
> I like the idea of pod tracks, but they are heavy on the tractor sized scale and I never see them on a UTV longer than 4-6 years. The mountain bike club strugggles in the park and are considering Pods, I told them with out lockers they would only be a marginal improvement over a large oversized balloon type aired down tires. am i off my mark?


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> Marty,  Sorry to say that I'm not a fan of Camso pods after years and years of use.  Problem is they make idlers with inexpensive bearings molded right into them.  Then they press them onto the pod frame idler studs so you need to buy a special tool to pull them.  Real pain in the butt!   Camso also says you should spray the bearings with grease since the bearing seals are so poor.   Idlers are in the $30+ range of cost.   I've meet the Casmo rep at shows and asked if they had switched to better bearings and "no" was his response.   Sorry that I don't know of any maintenance one can do and make them last longer.  The bearings are poor and of cosure have poor seals.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of the news.  Soucy makes them so they can be serviced and that why our pods are made by them..



That being said I already have the Tracks and plan to run the a couple hundred miles a year in the winter then put 26" UTV tires in the non snow months. On average how many miles do you think the Camso tracks will go before requiring a lot of parts. Marty


----------



## alryA

We ran them about 900 hours per season and in there 3rd year, they started to loose idlers.  Despite what any manufacturer claims, you can't practically operate them in the summer.



m1west said:


> That being said I already have the Tracks and plan to run the a couple hundred miles a year in the winter then put 26" UTV tires in the non snow months. On average how many miles do you think the Camso tracks will go before requiring a lot of parts. Marty


----------



## m1west

So the will go about 2700 hours at 5 mph thats 13500 miles. at the 150-200 miles I will put on them per year for cabin access they will last the rest of my life. That number is in line with other research that I have done. Are there any tricks on set up like setting from track angle etc. Thanks Marty


----------



## alryA

5mph is unrealistically slow.   How long could you run that truck at that speed??   We operated machines in the 12 to 16 range.


You can get the manuals online at Camso.




m1west said:


> So the will go about 2700 hours at 5 mph thats 13500 miles. at the 150-200 miles I will put on them per year for cabin access they will last the rest of my life. That number is in line with other research that I have done. Are there any tricks on set up like setting from track angle etc. Thanks Marty


----------



## alryA

What do you have for antirotation mounts?


----------



## redsqwrl

is it safe to say the wear is a sliding scale.

first year 5%

second year 15%

third year 45% wear due to the mis alignment of the previous years wear?

I guess a more direct ask, if you would have taken the time to change idlers in year two ahead of the failures would the pod survive longer?

I just see rust forming in the shed during summer and then speeding the wear up after year 3?


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> 5mph is unrealistically slow.   How long could you run that truck at that speed??   We operated machines in the 12 to 16 range.
> 
> 
> You can get the manuals online at Camso.



I will have the wife a dog and a bed full of stuff I don't want to lose. The Tucker that I have does about 5-6 mph without tearing it up. The road up to the cabin is normally 5'-10' of wet heavy snow that crusts over at night. This year I got a curve ball, 2 weeks ago I drove up there ( 4.5 ) hours to find that it had been and was raining with 40 degree temps. the snow melted 1/2 way up the mountain within a couple miles of the cabin. I have a lifted truck with 35" tires and lockers and we couldn't make it when we got to a steep hill in about 2 feet of snow. The steel track tucker couldn't drive the forest road with mud and rocks so I got turned around. I already had the mini truck and came across a new set of Camso 4s UTV tracks that were never used and made a trade for them. I may be able to go faster than the 5 mph I am used to that will just be a plus The Suzuki mini truck weighs 1400# has 66 hp. with 4 hi 4 lo and lockers in lo and 2nd gear you could run 5-6 mph all day. After I prove it out I am hoping to replace the Tucker with it. Marty


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> What do you have for antirotation mounts?



The anti rotation are round bars, the front one attaches to the lower A-arm and has adjustment with a nut and spring for adjustment. The rear is a bar with the same nut and spring that attaches to the rear end. P.S. I grew up in Michigan but a bit further south than you. Marty


----------



## alryA

do you have anti-rotation mounting kits?  The 1st photo shows the mount kit.  The 2nd shows it installed.   The anti-rotation parts need something to be anchored to.




m1west said:


> The anti rotation are round bars, the front one attaches to the lower A-arm and has adjustment with a nut and spring for adjustment. The rear is a bar with the same nut and spring that attaches to the rear end. P.S. I grew up in Michigan but a bit further south than you. Marty


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> do you have anti-rotation mounting kits?  The 1st photo shows the mount kit.  The 2nd shows it installed.   The anti-rotation parts need something to be anchored to.



Yes very similar to that, I will probably have to modify a little to fit the A arm on the mini truck. I can take a picture tomorrow of the anti rotation set up that came with the tracks and post it. I have wheel adapters ordered to fit the truck to the tracks and a lift kit. It should show up in about a week. Getting everything bolted on shouldn't be a problem. Set up is where I will need help.


----------



## m1west

I was thinking the travel limiters should be set to travel as far as they can without rubbing. Does that sound right? Marty


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> 5mph is unrealistically slow.   How long could you run that truck at that speed??   We operated machines in the 12 to 16 range.
> 
> 
> You can get the manuals online at Camso.



Thanks I found an online manual that does have initial set up dimensions and adjustments. Marty


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

A number of years ago I purchased a used Polaris Ranger with Duratracks, which were perhaps the most expensive of the different track options at the time. I bought the machine, which was very highly optioned, at a very reasonable price. 

Scott and I took it to the same location we usually test Tuckers. The performance was VERY underwhelming. On a packed trail it was okay, but if you ventured off the trail it sort-of chewed it's way through the snow.

 I never used it again and sold the machine. Yes, it was THAT disappointing.


----------



## alryA

The anti-rotation limiters have soft stops going in both directions.  One way you are against rubber donuts while the other is a steel spring.   Least that's how most are.  Do post photos when you can.



m1west said:


> I was thinking the travel limiters should be set to travel as far as they can without rubbing. Does that sound right? Marty


----------



## m1west

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> A number of years ago I purchased a used Polaris Ranger with Duratracks, which were perhaps the most expensive of the different track options at the time. I bought the machine, which was very highly optioned, at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Scott and I took it to the same location we usually test Tuckers. The performance was VERY underwhelming. On a packed trail it was okay, but if you ventured off the trail it sort-of chewed it's way through the snow.
> 
> I never used it again and sold the machine. Yes, it was THAT disappointing.



The psi is .62 dry and .83 for the truck loaded with 2 people and equipment. Thats comparable to the Tucker . What did your front tracks look like? I see some that do not have a leading angle like mat tracks. I don't think that style would like powdery snow or hills to climb. The snow at the cabin is always wet heavy, I can almost make it in the 4X4 if not for the hills. So I am hoping. Marty


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> The anti-rotation limiters have soft stops going in both directions.  One way you are against rubber donuts while the other is a steel spring.   Least that's how most are.  Do post photos when you can.



The front one attaches to the a- arm and has the rubber bumper the rear is for a rigid Axel and does not have the rubber bumper, I thought they were missing but looking in the manual the solid Axel type do not have it but machines with a arms in the rear have a different mount with the rubber bumper. The manual also gives measurements for initial set up. Marty


----------



## alryA

The bottom photo must be a rear pod??  Those factory bent bars will get bent in the field.  The anti-rotation system goes through hell of stress while stuck or getting up something steep, like a ditch.   As you might image, the heaver the vehicle, the more the stress on these.  The anchor for them needs to seriously mounted as well.


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> The bottom photo must be a rear pod??  Those factory bent bars will get bent in the field.  The anti-rotation system goes through hell of stress while stuck or getting up something steep, like a ditch.   As you might image, the heaver the vehicle, the more the stress on these.  The anchor for them needs to seriously mounted as well.



The top photo is the front and that funny little bracket attaches to the A-arm. The bottom photo is the rear and is bent for clearance around the track both sides look the same. The manual says the end of it with the hime joint mounts to the rear Axel parallel to the ground. I will have to fabricate a bracket when the lift kit and wheel adapters show up.


----------



## m1west

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> A number of years ago I purchased a used Polaris Ranger with Duratracks, which were perhaps the most expensive of the different track options at the time. I bought the machine, which was very highly optioned, at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Scott and I took it to the same location we usually test Tuckers. The performance was VERY underwhelming. On a packed trail it was okay, but if you ventured off the trail it sort-of chewed it's way through the snow.
> 
> I never used it again and sold the machine. Yes, it was THAT disappointing.



I looked up Duratracks they look to be more heavy duty for any type of rough terrain but they are not very big for that reason. Specifications say total track area of 1400 square inches, on a 1500# ranger thats 1.07 psi The compulast tracks that have are 2400 square inches. that is a pretty big difference. We will see.


----------



## alryA

I've installed about 6 sets of these onto ATV's, UTV's and our 6x6 so you might be helping others by describing the various parts.


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> The bottom photo must be a rear pod??  Those factory bent bars will get bent in the field.  The anti-rotation system goes through hell of stress while stuck or getting up something steep, like a ditch.   As you might image, the heaver the vehicle, the more the stress on these.  The anchor for them needs to seriously mounted as well.



Thanks I was thinking the same there are going to be situations where the tracks can't rotate enough to match the ground going over a berm or ditch. When in doubt make it stronger. I think I am now getting my head wrapped around what I need to do to get them installed. The help is appreciated. Marty


----------



## HankScorpio

I hang out at 10,000ft in the winter.  Sno-cats and snowmobiles.  I wondered why nobody is ever up there on ATV's or UTV's with tracks.  They seem to sell lots of them and I see them around in the valleys on trailers.  I have seen 2 in 10 years up in the snow.  A friend put a set on his razr and I learned why, they are terrible.  Super slow, no flotation and they destroyed his razr.  Granted the little toys are built pretty poorly but after he tried them for the season everything was trashed.  Most of the bearings were toast, bent axle and suspension parts.  He sold the whole thing off and said never again.


----------



## alryA

Well gee,  pods are not the answer to the worlds problems.....   Having said that, I've spent over ten years grooming ski trails with them and we do receive snow here.  Seriously, we do get snow here and I spent about 1000 hours per season utilizing them.  I'd not go back to a SWT Skandic if that was the only  machine available.   Razor are a sport, high speed, sport kind of machine.   That's why I'd not own one.

I've already mentioned poor bearings that some manufactures use.



HankScorpio said:


> I hang out at 10,000ft in the winter.  Sno-cats and snowmobiles.  I wondered why nobody is ever up there on ATV's or UTV's with tracks.  They seem to sell lots of them and I see them around in the valleys on trailers.  I have seen 2 in 10 years up in the snow.  A friend put a set on his razr and I learned why, they are terrible.  Super slow, no flotation and they destroyed his razr.  Granted the little toys are built pretty poorly but after he tried them for the season everything was trashed.  Most of the bearings were toast, bent axle and suspension parts.  He sold the whole thing off and said never again.


----------



## m1west

Here it is with the 3-1/2" lift kit and the tracks on it. What I have left is the rotation limiters. The front ones I will attach to the front A-arms as intended. on the rear I was considering removing the factory bar arrangement and make a bracket with bumper stops that will contact the leaf spring front and rear to get the maximum rotation. Do you think that concept will work or do they need resistance all the time? My Tucker snow cat does not have anything limiting rotation but this set up may still need that. Marty


----------



## redsqwrl

looks cool, My experience is with a home built set on a IH scout. we tested and played quite a bit before putting limiters on, Long story short the fenders are all trashed on the scout.   it happens right when you think everything is good. and them some weight transfer or uneven terrain gets every thing twisting in ways you would never think...

Your tucker is heavy, longer and equa-distant from center


----------



## Denis

alryA said:


> I'm sure you guys don't know that I have many, many years of experience using Camso and Soucy pods on both UTV's and ATV's.   All these hours of use and servicing them, gave me opinions of there respective quality.  If some of you guys have interest in these pods*, feel free to have a conversation about them here.  Maybe questions??
> 
> 
> *the individual units are called pods.


Hello, i stumbled across this thread regarding Camso tracks. I have some issues with mine. My bogies keep icing up. I do not think this is normal. They iced up so much one time that it cracked the rubber track. Any advice? Thanks Denis


----------



## m1west

Denis said:


> Hello, i stumbled across this thread regarding Camso tracks. I have some issues with mine. My bogies keep icing up. I do not think this is normal. They iced up so much one time that it cracked the rubber track. Any advice? Thanks Denis


I had a set of camso tracks that burned up in a forest fire with the mini truck on this page. I had good luck with them, my usage was for cabin access in the winter and hauling on the steep in the summer. The snow up there is always wet and heavy with the temps in the 30's daytime to single digits at night. I didnt have your issue. I built a mini mini van and used Mattracks ez utv Tracks. The offer a little more flotation for around the same price. The only issue I had, last year was after freezing rain on the steep part of the road, I almost didn't make it. Got studs now. Your best option may be to contact the manufacturer and see if they have any solutions.


----------



## Denis

m1west said:


> I had a set of camso tracks that burned up in a forest fire with the mini truck on this page. I had good luck with them, my usage was for cabin access in the winter and hauling on the steep in the summer. The snow up there is always wet and heavy with the temps in the 30's daytime to single digits at night. I didnt have your issue. I built a mini mini van and used Mattracks ez utv Tracks. The offer a little more flotation for around the same price. The only issue I had, last year was after freezing rain on the steep part of the road, I almost didn't make it. Got studs now. Your best option may be to contact the manufacturer and see if they have any solutions.


Anyone have any solutions to repairing cracks in tracks?


----------



## m1west

Denis said:


> Anyone have any solutions to repairing cracks in tracks?


Are they new or been exposed to sunlight outside for a long time? I don't know a solution for cracks in the tracks, can you post some pictures?


----------



## Denis

m1west said:


> Are they new or been exposed to sunlight outside for a long time? I don't know a solution for cracks in the tracks, can you post some pictures?


They are about 10 years old. Very lightly used and never abused. They have been stored indoors all their life. We use them for 3 months out of the year and maybe a few times at best every year. What I had noticed is that my bogies are all hard plastic. They do not have any rubberized perimeter like what you see on snowmobiles. I notice most newer track systems all have rubberized perimeter on their bogies. The hard plastic bogies developed tiny serrations which would be expected, that allowed ice to form and attach to the perimeter and build up causing a lot of tension to the track. This stretched the track and caused the cracks. good thing is that the cracks did not go completely through. You can see some frayed strings. I am thinking of cutting and applying a torch flame to the strings to tidy them up. Then applying some heat, heat gun or torch to warm up the rubber and then applying Loctite 380. So far this is the only solution I have come up with. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks Denis


----------



## m1west

Denis said:


> They are about 10 years old. Very lightly used and never abused. They have been stored indoors all their life. We use them for 3 months out of the year and maybe a few times at best every year. What I had noticed is that my bogies are all hard plastic. They do not have any rubberized perimeter like what you see on snowmobiles. I notice most newer track systems all have rubberized perimeter on their bogies. The hard plastic bogies developed tiny serrations which would be expected, that allowed ice to form and attach to the perimeter and build up causing a lot of tension to the track. This stretched the track and caused the cracks. good thing is that the cracks did not go completely through. You can see some frayed strings. I am thinking of cutting and applying a torch flame to the strings to tidy them up. Then applying some heat, heat gun or torch to warm up the rubber and then applying Loctite 380. So far this is the only solution I have come up with. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks Denis


I would call the manufacturer, looks like what you said happened. The ice made the wheels bigger, made the tracks too tight to the point of failure. I wouldn't have thought that would happen, but it did. That will happen to a bulldozer used in the snow too, unless you drill holes where the sprocket meshes in the track.


----------



## Denis

I did contact Camso and emails back and forth. Long story short is that they said that this is normal characteristic for this track.  Unfortunately for me is that I rode maybe a total of 150kms over the ten years! If I rode the tracks 200kms per season this would have shown up the first season.


----------



## m1west

Denis said:


> I did contact Camso and emails back and forth. Long story short is that they said that this is normal characteristic for this track.  Unfortunately for me is that I rode maybe a total of 150kms over the ten years! If I rode the tracks 200kms per season this would have shown up the first season.


So did they say it will be OK or they are done? I only put about 50 miles on mine before they got burned up. I wouldn't be very happy if I just spent 5k on a set and put a lot of miles on the first year and that happened. If they are done, you would think they should be recalled 200km isn't very far. The Mattracks ezutv tracks I have now, I will look for the ice build up.


----------



## alryA

We've not had good luck with Camso quality so we switched to Soucy.   But no one is going to warrentee a 10yo product.


----------



## Denis

alryA said:


> We've not had good luck with Camso quality so we switched to Soucy.   But no one is going to warrentee a 10yo product.



I agree that 10 years is a long time but does not hurt to to try. At least if discovered a lot of information that will help me and others diagnose problems in the future. When you say "not had good luck" what was the issues you had encountered? Do you have pro's and con's between the 2 track systems that you can share.


----------



## Denis

m1west said:


> So did they say it will be OK or they are done? I only put about 50 miles on mine before they got burned up. I wouldn't be very happy if I just spent 5k on a set and put a lot of miles on the first year and that happened. If they are done, you would think they should be recalled 200km isn't very far. The Mattracks ezutv tracks I have now, I will look for the ice build up.


They said that I would have a few more years of use. I am replacing the wheels right now. Also I set the tracks up in a way that I place the cracked area over the bogie so that it opens up and allows me to clean and prep and fill. I cut and clean the loose strings, clean and  prepare the cracked area and using a loctite product to bind the rubber and string together and then putting a top coat on to keep snow and water from getting in. I have attached some pictures illustrating what I am doing. I'll let you know what happens after a weekend of play.


----------



## Denis

alryA said:


> We've not had good luck with Camso quality so we switched to Soucy.   But no one is going to warrentee a 10yo product.


They said that I would have a few more years of use. I am replacing the wheels right now. Also I set the tracks up in a way that I place the cracked area over the bogie so that it opens up and allows me to clean and prep and fill. I cut and clean the loose strings, clean and prepare the cracked area and using a loctite product to bind the rubber and string together and then putting a top coat on to keep snow and water from getting in. I have attached some pictures illustrating what I am doing. I'll let you know what happens after a weekend of play.


----------



## m1west

That really sucks that that happened. Camso basically said yep thats normal? I bet if it said that on the sales brochure they wouldn't sell many. Too bad there isn't a way to vulcanize the repair. Industrial conveyor belts are joined that way. Even though its been 10 years, its only 200km? That is a design flaw. I know to not get another set of those. Good luck, I hope they hold up a little longer.


----------



## Denis

m1west said:


> That really sucks that that happened. Camso basically said yep thats normal? I bet if it said that on the sales brochure they wouldn't sell many. Too bad there isn't a way to vulcanize the repair. Industrial conveyor belts are joined that way. Even though its been 10 years, its only 200km? That is a design flaw. I know to not get another set of those. Good luck, I hope they hold up a little longer.


I researched Vulcanizing procedures and there are a lot of options available. All the manufacturers where really helpful, explaining to me taking me through the steps.  The problem with my situation is that I have a lot of cracks, maybe 50-60 small points as per pictures. Using a vulcanizing compound which all are 2 part mixes which allow for 1/2 hour to 1 hour of work time depending on heat and moisture conditions. At over $150 for the smallest batch (shipping included) I see myself running out of time every time and probably spending a lot more money. Might as well buy new tracks. This seems to be a $50 solution that lets me enjoy these tracks for a few more seasons. I let you know how it works out.


----------



## m1west

Denis said:


> I researched Vulcanizing procedures and there are a lot of options available. All the manufacturers where really helpful, explaining to me taking me through the steps.  The problem with my situation is that I have a lot of cracks, maybe 50-60 small points as per pictures. Using a vulcanizing compound which all are 2 part mixes which allow for 1/2 hour to 1 hour of work time depending on heat and moisture conditions. At over $150 for the smallest batch (shipping included) I see myself running out of time every time and probably spending a lot more money. Might as well buy new tracks. This seems to be a $50 solution that lets me enjoy these tracks for a few more seasons. I let you know how it works out.


Yes please post how it works out. When I go out with the van on Mattracks, I will keep an eye on that. It likely can happen to any of them. Im wondering if there is a way to mount a scraper from the track frame that has a not touching, but tight clearance of about 1/8" to the front and rear wheels to keep the ice from building up


----------



## Denis

The ice build up I had experienced was very specific and on the perimeter of the bogies. In my drawing I show the ice build up as it did on the wheel perimeter just like I have drawn it. It was very strange that the ice formed such a nice and even shape. At one point I tried to break the ice off but only manages to break the ice and never completely off the wheel. There always remained some ice adhered to the wheel like crazy glue. At that point I took hot water and melted the ice away. The other pictures show a new wheel next to an old original wheel. The new wheel has a nice soft rubber coating on the perimeter that does not allow ice to build up. The old wheel is hard plastic and you can see the serrations. Ice attaches to these serrations and keeps building and stretches the track till the track breaks. Anyway I hope I have solved this issue.


----------



## m1west

Denis said:


> The ice build up I had experienced was very specific and on the perimeter of the bogies. In my drawing I show the ice build up as it did on the wheel perimeter just like I have drawn it. It was very strange that the ice formed such a nice and even shape. At one point I tried to break the ice off but only manages to break the ice and never completely off the wheel. There always remained some ice adhered to the wheel like crazy glue. At that point I took hot water and melted the ice away. The other pictures show a new wheel next to an old original wheel. The new wheel has a nice soft rubber coating on the perimeter that does not allow ice to build up. The old wheel is hard plastic and you can see the serrations. Ice attaches to these serrations and keeps building and stretches the track till the track breaks. Anyway I hope I have solved this issue.
> 
> View attachment 143030View attachment 143031View attachment 143032


so when it does that, do the wheels grow into each other and lockup or do they keep turning? The wheels on the Mattracks have a rubber band around them.


----------



## m1west

I hope that is the fix, how much are the new wheels


----------



## Denis

m1west said:


> I hope that is the fix, how much are the new wheels


The ice did grow into each other and a few wheels locked up but only the small ones. I did not see the bigger ones lock up. You should be fine with the rubber coated wheels. I have paid a lot of attention lately to any tracks I see and all have the rubber coated wheels. It is strange that I have not come across any hard plastic wheel tracks. It is possible that this hard coated wheel was produced for a very short time. So far the fix looks good. I will follow up with my experience riding after a few weekends. A complete set of new wheels is $800


----------



## m1west

How much is new rubber tracks?


----------



## m1west

What machine are you using the tracks on, Ranger, RZR ?


----------



## Denis

m1west said:


> How much is new rubber tracks?


about $500 per track rubber only, or $4500-5000 for complete tracks new


----------



## Denis

2010 Can am 800 Limited


----------



## sledhead Ed

google snowmobile track repairs for torn lugs and small rips. Alot of them used E-6000 glue and there was a locktite product that worked too. But I can't remember it.


----------



## alryA

I'm skeptical of track repairs this major.  Might be new pod time?


----------



## m1west

Driving around locally no problem, I would be a little hesitant to take a back country trip.


----------



## m1west

Denis said:


> 2010 Can am 800 Limited


I think you are likely running them a little harder and faster than I do. I use the van for cabin access in the winter. The road I travel is steep with switchbacks and an un protected cliff off one side that is hundreds of feet down. I travel at snowcat speed 5-10 MPH. and loaded down pretty good with gear, wife and dog.


----------

